# Reusable bag (e.g. for food shopping)



## KottaKitta

Здравствуйте!

Скажите мне, пожалуйста, как по-русски "reusable bag". Например пакет, что может по́льзоваться в магазине. Я угадаю, что это "пакет многокра́тного  по́льзования", но это выраже́ние мне кажется слишком сложно.

Спасибо,
КоттаКитта


----------



## Natalisha

Пакет многоразового использования.


----------



## Maroseika

Обычно мы говорим просто "пакет" или "пластиковый пакет".
Про непрочные пакеты, которые обычно сразу выбрасывают, говорят "одноразовые".


----------



## elemika

Многоразовый пакет / многоразовая сумка


----------



## Oleg_

Согласен с Maroseika. Просто пакет и этого достаточно.


----------



## ExMax

Ни разу не говорил о полиэтиленовом пакете - "пакет многоразового использования". Да и, пожалуй, не слышал в разговорной речи - на кассе, например._ "И ещё один пакет многоразового использования, пожалуйста"._.. Нет, ни разу такого не слышал... 
А после прочтения статей в Википедии "_Plastic shopping bag_" и "_Reusable shopping bag_" думаю, что в русском языке для таких пакетов и нет отдельных названий. И то, что в Википедии называют "plastic shopping bag" и "reusable shopping bag", по-русски часто называют просто "полиэтиленовый пакет" (или "пластиковый пакет"). А обычно - просто "пакет". В отличие от тех маленьких прозрачных пакетиков, которые часто называют "упаковочными пакетами" или "фасовочными пакетами". Или - "кулёчками".


----------



## rusita preciosa

My vote is for this:


elemika said:


> многоразовая сумка


For me *пакет *somehow implies *одноразовый*.


----------



## Natalisha

kottakitta said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Скажите мне, пожалуйста, как по-русски "reusable bag". Например пакет, что может по́льзоваться в магазине. Я угадаю, что это "пакет многокра́тного по́льзования", но это выраже́ние мне кажется слишком сложно.
> 
> Спасибо,
> КоттаКитта


В каком контексте Вы собираетесь его использовать? 
Важно ли подчеркнуть то, что пакет можно использовать многократно?


----------



## Selyd

rusita preciosa said:


> my vote is for this:
> 
> For me *пакет *somehow implies *одноразовый*.


Малого объёма безусловно *одноразовые*. Для упаковки
приходится даже их использовать по два. Но ведь большего
объёма прочны, с ручками и они не *одноразовые.*
Реклама на базаре "С ручками, с ножками!"
Поэтому - пакеты и кулёчки.


----------



## Rosett

Пакет многоразового использования -сумка.
Продуктовая сумка.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Пакет многоразового использования -сумка.
> Продуктовая сумка.



Вам не кажется, что пакет - не вполне сумка, а сумка - далеко не пакет? Ну ей-богу, в чем вы находите удовольствие давать настолько оригинальные ответы? Это же только запутывает и сбивает с толку. 
Вот придет человек в универсам и попросит на кассе сумку для покупок. Или продуктовую сумку. И что скажет ему кассир?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Вам не кажется, что пакет - не вполне сумка, а сумка - далеко не пакет? Ну ей-богу, в чем вы находите удовольствие давать настолько оригинальные ответы? Это же только запутывает и сбивает с толку.
> Вот придет человек в универсам и попросит на кассе сумку для покупок. Или продуктовую сумку. И что скажет ему кассир?


Кассир может предложить пакет многоразового использования.


----------



## morzh

У меня "многоразовое использование" вызывает ассоциации с шаттлом.


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Кассир может предложить пакет многоразового использования.


Предложить-то он может (если догадливый попадется), но никогда его так не назовет.


----------



## Ptak

В России все пакеты теоретически многоразового использования (зависит от аккуратности использующего его человека). Поэтому мы говорим просто "пакет".


----------



## Maroseika

Ага, некоторые, вероятно, до сих пор стирают простые полиэтиленовые пакетики и сушат их на стенке.


----------



## Ptak

maroseika said:


> Ага, некоторые, вероятно, до сих пор стирают простые полиэтиленовые пакетики и сушат их на стенке.


У меня понятие "одноразовый пакет" почему-то ассоциируется с экологической безопасностью такого пакета для окружающей среды. У нас в России люди этим не заморачиваются, проблемы другие. Может, такие пакеты и выпускаются, но вряд ли пользуются каким-либо спросом. А может, я вообще ошибаюсь, и к экологии это не имеет отношения.

А для того, чтобы использовать пакет больше одного раза, его совершенно не обязательно стирать.


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> А для того, чтобы использовать пакет больше одного раза, его совершенно не обязательно стирать.


Ну как же, а если в нем жирная колбаса была?


----------



## Ptak

maroseika said:


> Ну как же, а если в нем жирная колбаса была?


Я не понимаю, к чему вы ведете.  Что пакеты надо сразу выкидывать? А почему я должна выкидывать еще целый пакет??? Я лично в основном использую их для мусора, так что жирная колбаса не помеха. Кстати, а если ту же колбасу положили бы в "пакет многоразового использования"? Его тоже выбрасывать, несмотря на крепость и прочные ручки? Или стирать? "Многоразовый" пакет стирать не позорно?


----------



## Natalisha

По существу: в любом случае мы говорим "пакет". И продавец спросит нужен ли нам _пакет_. При этом у меня никогда не уточняли, нужен ли мне пакет многоразового использования или одноразовый пакет. 

Вопрос в другом: в каком контексте собирается использовать это слово/выражение аскер. Мы до сих пор не получили ответ на этот вопрос. Если речь идет о продавце/покупателе, то лучший вариант, безусловно, _пакет_, а если это, например, реклама и важно уточнить, что пакеты можно использовать многократно?


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> Если речь идет о продавце/покупателе, то лучший вариант, безусловно, _пакет_, а если это, например, реклама и важно уточнить, что пакеты можно использовать многократно?


Тогда это называют пакет-майка ПНД и указывают размер.


----------



## Maroseika

ptak said:


> Я не понимаю, к чему вы ведете.  Что пакеты надо сразу выкидывать? А почему я должна выкидывать еще целый пакет??? Я лично в основном использую их для мусора, так что жирная колбаса не помеха. Кстати, а если ту же колбасу положили бы в "пакет многоразового использования"? Его тоже выбрасывать, несмотря на крепость и прочные ручки? Или стирать? "Многоразовый" пакет стирать не позорно?


Поскольку это офф-топ, хотел вам ответить в pm, но он у вас переполнен.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I think the confusion comes from the fact that in Russia the stores do not offer reusable bags yet.
They looke like this:
http://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductListView?forwardto=ProductListView&Ne=8&Ntt=Wegmans+Reuseable+Bag&langId=-1&Ntk=All&storeId=10052&Ntx=mode%20MatchAllPartial&catalogId=10002&N=207%204294814459%204294965848&Ns=P_Velocity|1
They are made of thicker plastic and I would not call them пакет, to me they look more like *сумка*.

The regular shopping bag looks like this:
http://hikinghq.net/images/packing_list/Plastic Bags.bmp
That's what I would call *пакет*

I've never used and rarely heard people use *кулёк* for these types of shopping bags (or any types of bags). To me кулёк is when food is wrapped in paper or put in a paper cone (like nuts or sunflower seeds at a farmer's market).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Предложить-то он может (если догадливый попадется), но никогда его так не назовет.


reusable bag на пакет совсем не похож.
Это прочная сумка, выдержит 20 кг.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> I think the confusion comes from the fact that in Russia the stores do not offer reusable bags yet.



I think you are right: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reusable_shopping_bag
The only thing to find out is whether this is what KottaKitta meant in her initial question, or she meant plastic bags. I'm far not sure, because she called it пакет.


----------



## ExMax

rusita preciosa said:


> I think the confusion comes from the fact that in Russia the stores do not offer reusable bags yet.


Вы не поверите, здесь у нас тоже много чего продается  
Но вот производитель таких штуковин, о которых Вы пишете, называет-таки свою продукцию "пакетами". И этот производитель - тоже называет просто пакетами... Да и вообще, я не нашел, чтобы кто-то из производителей назвал такие штуки "сумками", все называют пакетами. 
А кассир в магазине просто переспросит покупателя: "Вам какой пакет? За семь или за пятнадцать?" 
_Добавлено: _Хотя варианты, конечно, всякие бывают... Вот авоська - чем не reusable shopping bag?  Да и многие дамские сумочки, часто вмещающие ведро картофеля, широко для этого используются.


----------



## SSlava

> "пакет многокра́тного  по́льзования"


Ну многократного можно и не говорить. Просто "многоразовый пакет" чтоли. Как-то так. Ну я бы так сказал, хотя, может это и не правильно. А вообще, обычно говорим просто пакет,или кулек,  да и все. А сумка - это уже явно другое. Кулек и пакет еще можно отчасти назвать словами синонимами (хотя смотря в каком смысле) а вот сумка - это уже другое. Ну сумками обычно принято называть вещи, сделанные из ткани к примеру, а вот пакеты или кульки - из целлофана или бумаги.


----------



## SSlava

Хе-хе, хотя в самом деле, есть непонятные вещи, то их кульками называют, то сумками, то пакетами.


----------



## boo22

rusita preciosa said:


> I think the confusion comes from the fact that in Russia the stores do not offer reusable bags yet.



Agree with that. 
Though there is a reusable bag sold in Ashan (Ашан), if I'm not mistaken it's cold _сумка _and bear up to 20 kilos. 

I think now the question is more about durability (or прочность) rather than ecology. So, I'd also call reusable bag *прочный пакет.* It's not precisely correct but more understandable under present-day conditions.


----------

